# diffrences???



## pontiacpimpin01 (Oct 2, 2006)

well im thinking about buying a GTO, right now i have a grand prix, but i want something a little sportier and a little faster. Im pretty much restricted to an 04 because of the price diffrence. what should i look for in an 04'?? any special packages o anything that would make one a better buy than another??? thanks guys


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm a newb and all...but I believe the 04's would cost appx. the same as the 05-06's with the same amount of miles and in the same condition.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Kamau said:


> I'm a newb and all...but I believe the 04's would cost appx. the same as the 05-06's with the same amount of miles and in the same condition.


Wrong.

Each of you should do a search on the subject on this forum or any other GTO forum. 

In short, BIG differences between '04 and '05 or '06; small differences between '05 and '06. 


Good Luck with your quest. I hope you find one you can afford.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

I didn't say they aren't differences, I said the prices aren't much different for cars in the same condition. Atleast that's the picture ebay motors and other car sales sites paint.


----------



## pontiacpimpin01 (Oct 2, 2006)

lol i know the differences between 04's and 05's/06's, the 0 has the ls1 which makes it alot cheaper than the others, plus the hood/spoiler. but i was asking what are some nice features in an 04 that i should look for, such as..... sport package, aero package, stuff of that sort, are there any?
Oh and another quick question, ive never drove a manual car, and really want to learn but if i couldnt would there be a big loss in performance if i got the automatic?


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

I have an auto in my 2006, and its still fun as hell to drive. I dont see any performance lost. Also the 04s alot quite cheaper. far as packages im not sure about the 04 but i know 06 has a sports package but wasnt worth it imo.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I got out of a grand prix to get into a gto. I bought a 2002 GT 4 door brand new back in '02, almost got the damn thing payed off (with in a year), and it just fell apart on me. I put close to 2000 in 6 months keeping it going so jumped to a brand new '06 goat. My point is, you won't care if it's an 04, or and 05-06. The gtos are just that much nicer. Period. An 04 goat will do donuts in reverse with the parking break on around a grand prix. The lot I bought mine at has a red 04 with 25,000 miles on it, and they want 20,000 bucks, don't know if it's an A4 or M6. Hope this helps.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Ozzhead said:


> I have an auto in my 2006, and its still fun as hell to drive. I dont see any performance lost. Also the 04s alot quite cheaper. far as packages im not sure about the 04 but i know 06 has a sports package but wasnt worth it imo.


Mine is an '06 with the A4 too and you're right. It's the [email protected] According to the 25 dollar dealership book that I uhhh.....some how ended up with, he he he, the A4 is .1 seconds faster to 60 at 4.6 versus 4.7 over the M6, and .1 faster in the 1/4 mile 13.0 versus 13.1. It's also my everday driver and I didn't want a stick dealing with all the traffic getting to work and driving across Mobile Bay.


----------



## pontiacpimpin01 (Oct 2, 2006)

sorry to be a noob lol but whats an m6 and a4???


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

M6 is the manual 6 speed. A4 is the 4 speed automatic.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Not so sure the A4 would be cheaper considering the extra 1300 that has to be paid for the tax.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

pontiacpimpin01 said:


> lol i know the differences between 04's and 05's/06's, the 0 has the ls1 which makes it alot cheaper than the others, plus the hood/spoiler. but i was asking what are some nice features in an 04 that i should look for, such as..... sport package, aero package, stuff of that sort, are there any?
> Oh and another quick question, ive never drove a manual car, and really want to learn but if i couldnt would there be a big loss in performance if i got the automatic?


You are looking for the following if it is going to be a 2004:

1. Transmission (M6 or A4)
2. Exterior color (Torrid Red is waaaayyy faster  )
3. Interior color (interior color options vary with exterior color)

The A4 is usually quicker to 60 and in the 1/4 mile mainly due to the fact that they are easier to launch. The M6 is a much more involved experience though. I deal with traffic on a daily basis and wouldn't trade my M6 for an A4 for anything. If you are good at driving a stick and don't mind the trivial .1 of a second, then I nominate the M6. It is a great experience! I have my GMM Race Ripshifter on the way, should only get better.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Id get what you want not what people say, you wont belive how many people asked me why i got an A4 and not the m6. My ansewer is short, "cause i didnt want one" Even after what everyone i know has told me id still choose the A4 over the m6 for i use the car for. And thats mainly traffic going to school. Plus ive never driven an automatic that chrips into 2nd gear when WOT. Thats what i tell people who say you can never feel "All the power", and it has plenty of that for me.

Just my thoughts


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

bvbull200 said:


> You are looking for the following if it is going to be a 2004:
> 
> 2. Exterior color (Torrid Red is waaaayyy faster  )
> 3. Interior color (interior color options vary with exterior color)
> ...


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

pontiacpimpin01 said:


> lol i know the differences between 04's and 05's/06's, the 0 has the ls1 which makes it alot cheaper than the others, plus the hood/spoiler. but i was asking what are some nice features in an 04 that i should look for, such as..... sport package, aero package, stuff of that sort, are there any?
> Oh and another quick question, ive never drove a manual car, and really want to learn but if i couldnt would there be a big loss in performance if i got the automatic?


The package you need to look for is the "GTO Coupe" package...
Shoudn't be too hard find...It was standard on all GTO's. :lol: 
Only options were Standard (M6) or Automatic (a4), and 17" 
wheels or 18" wheels. That's pretty much it for options and 
packages...Nice and simple. As for speed, they are both quick.
I drove both, but went for the M6 so my wife wouldn't 
be able to drive it (  ). However, many say the automatic 
is faster 0-60 and is much better for heavy modding and track 
use. You won't be dissapointed either way, trust me! :cool


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

goatboy_2004GTO;) dude...everybody knows the phantom black with red interior is the fastest...it's like common knowledge. I think it's actually in the bible too...:cheers[/QUOTE said:


> Verily I say unto you, it is so, as 'goatboy' hath spoken...If it were not
> so, I would have told you. Black with red interior goeth much faster!:lol:


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

The O4s are trading at a lower price point that the 05-06. Still a great ride and the LS1 is nothing to sneeze at. Holden builds a hell of a car and you will love it no matter the year. Some prefer the scoops and bootie of the 05-06 (me for one, except for the "wing") but the OughtFour is going to be a bargain albeit a bit slower (but not much). You will be thrilled no matter........ guaranteed. The M6 is a Tremec T-56 and is not known for it's sophistication. It works great though and is nearly bulletproof. The A4 is a THM 4L60E in the 04 and a 4L65E in the 05-06. Both suitable gearboxes for the car. Mine is the manual and some complain about the throws being long (they are) and the linkage being vague. Mine is NOT vague at all but the first one I drove was. Felt like I was shifting with rubber bands. Cant explain it. 

Good luck


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

goatboy_2004GTO said:


> bvbull200 said:
> 
> 
> > You are looking for the following if it is going to be a 2004:
> ...


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Verily I say unto you, it is so, as 'goatboy' hath spoken...If it were not
> so, I would have told you. Black with red interior goeth much faster!:lol:


HA! SEE I told ya!!!! Nice CPO!!! Long liveth phantom black!!!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Alas - "For He so loved the world the he gave His only begotten Spice Red GTO so that all who believeth shall not be beaten by lesser shades, but shall everlasting Low ETs................


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Alas - "For He so loved the world the he gave His only begotten Spice Red GTO so that all who believeth shall not be beaten by lesser shades, but shall everlasting Low ETs................


hahaahahaha...nice one, I almost fell out my chair laughin...ok ok...as long as there is black and red, interior or exterior it's the fastest...agreed?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad you like it! A touch sacreligious perhaps but me thinks God likes to laugh too! Yes - Black is Fast inside or out. (I have a Black car too, just not the Goat.) Red is faster........:lol:


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

bg2m8o said:


> Glad you like it! A touch sacreligious perhaps but me thinks God likes to laugh too! Yes - Black is Fast inside or out. (I have a Black car too, just not the Goat.) Red is faster........:lol:


I have to agree, I mean, even the insurance agents agree that red is faster!

Red on black here.


----------

